#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How to turn on bridge mode on a Wi-Fi router?

## Bhavya

A bridge mode is a wireless bridge connects two different wired networks together through Wi-Fi. This bridge acts as a client, logging in to the router and get an internet connection. Through this bridge mode, we can connect multiple devices to our router. Can you guys tell me the process to turn on the bridge mode in a Wi-Fi router?

----------

